# November POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch (Nov 6, 2008)

Post your nominations for October photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.









RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of November in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## invisible (Nov 6, 2008)

"Vermillion Lakes!", by Cyber Surfer


----------



## the real slim aidy (Nov 14, 2008)

Red sky at night, shepherds delight - by lostprophet


----------



## Battou (Nov 16, 2008)

anyone care for a shot of whiskey?: By keystervr6


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 19, 2008)

Not many nominations this month so far! the ones nominated are good though


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 19, 2008)

newperspective said:
			
		

> Talk to your kid .....from a very young age. And what better place and time could there be than 'Strolling on the Beach'



Good idea. And teach them about rules, and how to read, etc.


----------



## newPerspective (Nov 19, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> Good idea. And teach them about rules, and how to read, etc.


 
Sorry, this is my first post here. The rules are slightly different from what I'm used to. I just deleted the image.


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 19, 2008)

newPerspective said:


> Sorry, this is my first post here. The rules are slightly different from what I'm used to. I just deleted the image.



Sorry man, had a bit of a rough day. Didn't mean to get nasty to you.


----------



## rdzmzda (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought this was an awesome picture especially since it is done with a camera phone....im sure theres some mods but still


----------



## Chiller (Nov 21, 2008)

Another Hoverfly, by TCImages


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 24, 2008)

*Different Lit Butterflies #1* by _doenoe_








*Different Lit Butterflies #5* by _doenoe_


----------



## myopia (Nov 25, 2008)

It's funny how many macro shots are selected in these things.


----------



## plentygood (Nov 25, 2008)

myopia said:


> It's funny how many macro shots are selected in these things.


 
 Yeah, I've thought this many times as well. Some months it seems like nothing but macro and landscapes.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 26, 2008)

*PushingTin - *_"Go away!"_


----------



## abraxas (Nov 26, 2008)

Barred Owl - by Kundalini


----------



## Overread (Nov 27, 2008)

Fox at my front door! - by K Pugh


----------



## invisible (Nov 27, 2008)

"Bad Light in Wales #3", by Mohain


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Nov 28, 2008)

"Bad Light in Wales #6" by Mohain


----------



## Battou (Nov 29, 2008)

myopia said:


> It's funny how many macro shots are selected in these things.



It has a lot to do with how difficult real macro is. Any one who has shot 1:1 and beyond can attest to this.


----------



## Battou (Nov 29, 2008)

WX: by abraxas


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 29, 2008)

*Morning Tides* by _SympL_


----------



## plentygood (Nov 29, 2008)

A Street Image in a Square Format by Tuna


----------



## invisible (Nov 30, 2008)

"Chevy Truck", by abraxas






(By the way, competition will be fierce this month. Amazing lot of photographs!)


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Dec 26, 2008)

Battou said:


> It has a lot to do with how difficult real macro is. Any one who has shot 1:1 and beyond can attest to this.



Especially shooting any thing that moves.


----------

